# new quad core killer computer getting low FPS in all games...processor seems slow?



## tempest3991 (May 28, 2009)

Hello, I just built a new computer....

EVGA 896-P3-1255-AR GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 896MB 448-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL8D-4GBHK - Retail

GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P AM3 DDR3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail

AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDX945FBGIBOX - Retail


Everything seems to run fine, but whenever i play a game, it dips down to 10 to 20 FPS when something is moving around or lighting happens, its ridiculous

I'm running windows vista 64bit and i have the newest nvidia drivers.

I turned the graphics all the way down to low, played offline, and it still happens on left 4 dead.

I tried installing call of duty world at war and it took FOREVER so i canceled it assuming something is wrong with it moving so slow.

I have an amazing computer and it should be killing this game....any suggestions on how to narrow down my problem?


----------



## Guydin (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a similar problem with a similar system.

I am getting low fps in all games.

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 635 Propus 2.9GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core
Video Card: BFG Tech BFGEGTX275896OCE GeForce GTX 275

Memory: I have two types of memory because I bought one set and one of the sticks of memory turned out to be bad (though I didn't find that out till about 6 months after I'd bought it), so I replaced it. They are: OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) (I really just have 2GB of that, as the other stick was defective) and G.SKILL Trident 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) (4GB of this, I pulled it out of anther computer).

I also have a 3D monitor that might affect fps: iZ3D H220Z1 Black 22" 5ms Widescreen 3D Gaming LCD Monitor

The combination of hardware is remarkably similar, and it is resulting in a similar problem.

MB: Both by GIBABYTE
CPU: Both by AMD
Video Card: Both nVidia chipsets
Memory: Both have some G.SKILL memory

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I should go about solving this?


----------



## saint2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you have the latest drivers for your processor? I had that problem before with my previous computer.

Phenom II: http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/phenom-ii/Pages/phenom-ii.aspx

Athlon II: http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk...thlon-ii-x2-dual-core-processors-desktop.aspx


----------



## Guydin (Jan 9, 2010)

I do not see how those drivers are relevant to my system. I have an Athlon II, the drivers for that are:

AMD Cool\'n\'Quiet Software for Windows ME and Windows 2000 - I have Windows 7, clearly not a driver for me.

AMD LCD Keyboard Applet - No idea what I'd need this for since I don't have a LCD Keyboard

AMD Dual-Core Optimizer - My processor is quad-core, I don't think it'd be wise of me to install a dual-core driver

AMD Processor Driver Version 1.3.2.0053 for Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 - Once again, a processor specifically designed for older operating systems.

Cpufreq Driver for Linux - Once again, not for Windows 7

AMD Athlon™ 64 Cool\'n\'Quiet Driver Version 1.50.03 Linux - Once again, not for Windows 7

AMD Virtualization™ Technology and Microsoft® Hyper-V™ System Compatibility Check Utility - a utility, not a driver. Tried it anyway, without effect.

AMD Turion™ 64 Mobile Technology, AMD Opteron™ Processors, and AMD Athlon™ 64 Processors Driver Version 1.60.01 for Linux - A driver for linux, not applicable.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Download SIW from here. 10 minutes in-game run this program WITH the game still running. Go to Hardware, then Sensors and record your temperatures here.

Also, do you have the most recent drivers? And, if you have Windows 7, why does your OS say Vista? Do you have 32-bit or 64-bit?


----------



## Guydin (Jan 9, 2010)

Is this the info you were looking for?

It is a new system, all of the drivers are recently downloaded off of the internet. It says Vista because that is the OS for my other system, and when I made this account in January that was my only system.

Sensor	Value	Min	Max

ITE IT87
Voltages
CPU VCORE	1.41 V	1.07 V	1.41 V
VIN1	1.50 V	1.50 V	1.50 V
+3.3V	3.34 V	3.34 V	3.36 V
+5V	5.08 V	5.05 V	5.08 V
+12V	12.29 V	12.16 V	12.29 V
-12V	-11.07 V	-11.52 V	-8.06 V
+5V VCCH	3.63 V	3.63 V	3.63 V
VBAT	3.26 V	3.26 V	3.26 V
Temperatures
TMPIN0	34 °C (93 °F)	34 °C (93 °F)	34 °C (93 °F)
TMPIN1	61 °C (141 °F)	61 °C (141 °F)	65 °C (148 °F)
TMPIN2	54 °C (129 °F)	54 °C (129 °F)	55 °C (130 °F)
Fans
FANIN0	3308 RPM	3292 RPM	3426 RPM
FANIN1	620 RPM	618 RPM	626 RPM
FANIN2	1290 RPM	1285 RPM	1290 RPM
Gigabyte DES
Voltages
CPU	1.41 V	1.07 V	1.41 V
AMD Athlon II X4 635
Temperatures
Core #0	52 °C (125 °F)	52 °C (124 °F)	56 °C (132 °F)
Core #1	52 °C (125 °F)	52 °C (124 °F)	56 °C (132 °F)
Core #3	52 °C (125 °F)	52 °C (124 °F)	56 °C (131 °F)
Core #2	52 °C (125 °F)	52 °C (124 °F)	56 °C (131 °F)
Powers
Processor	95.40 W	36.00 W	95.40 W
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275
Temperatures
GPU Core	66 °C (150 °F)	60 °C (139 °F)	66 °C (150 °F)
WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0
Temperatures
Assembly	34 °C (93 °F)	33 °C (91 °F)	34 °C (93 °F)


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Temps and voltages are fine. 

What games are you trying out?


----------



## Guydin (Jan 9, 2010)

I have been playing:

Global Agenda (unplayable due to fps)
Starcraft II (plays fine for the most part, longer games can get bad)
Unreal Tournament 3 (very poor fps)
Team Fortress 2 (very poor fps)
Flatout 2 (haven't really noticed the fps, don't know how to look on that one)
Mirror's Edge (poor fps)
Overlord 2 (poor fps)
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (very poor fps)
Trackmania United (didn't notice any problems with fps)


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

What PSU(Power Supply Unit) do you have?


----------



## Guydin (Jan 9, 2010)

Thermaltake W0319RU 850W ATX 12V 2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply GeForce GTX 470 Certified


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

For the record, that one's a CWT PSH 850W like the Corsair TX850, not one of Tt's shady HEC units.


----------

